# Hair wrap (string) in Dubai



## nstewart22 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi everyone

Does anyone know where to get a hair wrap (made from string wrapped around hair) in Dubai/possibly Abu Dhabi? the same idea as what is in the picture! 
Thanks in advance!


----------

